# Frame Size and Wheel Size now required on craigslist



## Jay81 (Jul 31, 2018)

So I noticed recently, Craigslist now requires frame size and wheel size when posting a bike for sale. I went to renew a few posts and had to fill in these new required fields in order to proceed, as well as when creating new posts.
It also now provides optional fields for additional information.
Once posted, the information shows up on the right hand side of your post, below the map if viewing on a computer, or at the bottom of the page when viewing on a phone.
Wheel size is pretty straightforward.
But, it seems like many people don't know how to measure the frame size, and some don't even have the slightest clue what it means. Most of you on the cabe probably already know how to measure frame size, but I'll tell you what it means, in case you didn't know.

Simply measure from the center of the crank, to the top of the seat tube (the frame tube that the seat post goes into)
and that is your frame size. 

Do not measure the entire bicycle, like this example:






This example below is a Schwinn with 24" wheels. 24" is the wheel size, not the frame size. If the frame size were 24" it would be an XL frame, not a small.


----------



## Santee (Jul 31, 2018)

The more you know..Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 31, 2018)

The problem is that nobody cares about anything but the wheel size and type of bike. It's Greek to most of them.


----------



## Sven (Aug 1, 2018)

I like the idea .

*But...*like you said some people don't know the correct way to measure the frame. For wheel size, I hope people are smart enough to look at the side of a tire to figure that one out.
Granted, not everyone is a bike person and doesn't know all of the details. But for the love of God , pull the Damn thing out of the dark corner of garage and take good clear  pictures, so the potential buyer maybe figure it out.


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 1, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> The problem is that nobody cares about anything but the wheel size and type of bike. It's Greek to most of them.



That's a good point. What I find funny though is how some of the road bike folks take it so seriously. I remember reading on a Facebook group, a guy posted a wanted ad for a road bike and specified what frame size he wanted, 54cm I think it was. Someone offered to sell him a bike, and he said he really liked it, but the frame was either too big or too small (can't remember which) by 2cm!  Less than an inch difference! So the guy passed on a bike that he otherwise likely would have bought because the frame was the wrong size. You could literally make up that difference by moving the seat up or down. Had to laugh at that one.


----------

